# Snow removal with pvc



## searay29 (Dec 3, 2013)

Anyone ever used the PVC pipe on a straight blade trick? Does it work?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Curious, how do you plow snow with PVC?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Do you mean for cutting edge for plow instead of iron edge?


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

You split one side of the pipe & slip it over the cutting edge! I put one on my JD 54 blade this year, but haven't tried it yet. ~~ grnspot


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

How did you split it, maybe a table saw or skill saw? What is the at advantage, maybe it won't ouch gravel or dirt? Let us know how it works and post pics.


----------



## searay29 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah. Split pipe over edge. My cousin says you can blade grass without damaging grass. He does football fields. Says it won't scratch pavement or dig in gravel. He did say to use abs instead of PVC. Says PVC will break easy.


----------



## searay29 (Dec 3, 2013)

Works like a charm. I used a cut off wheel.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I used plastic conduit, had it on hand! Split it on my radial arm saw. ~~ grnspot


----------

